# Black Limba slate over glass



## TTP GC (Aug 25, 2019)

Trying a new hole design
Soft Black Limba slate over glass with a Black Limba sticker
Sound

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 25, 2019)

Sounds good


----------



## The100road (Aug 26, 2019)

That hole design is sweet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 26, 2019)

Got the dogs fired up! Sounds nice and aesthetically I like the hole design.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Aug 27, 2019)

NICE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Longbeards7 (Nov 13, 2019)

Black Limba is great! Turkey killer!


----------

